# Lookie what i found today



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

It seems mcguiver still is getting work,
Bike tube and two hose clamps to fix leak


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've never used split dishwasher hose and gear clamps to stop a pinhole leak :no::whistling2:






Well...at least I always come back and fix it properly later :yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've never used split dishwasher hose and gear clamps to stop a pinhole leak :no::whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had good luck with chunks of Fernco couplings either. :blink:
















Paul


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yea, sharkbites cost too much money!:laughing:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

maybe we are doing it all wrong!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Well...at least I always come back and fix it properly later :yes:[/QUOTE said:


> This could have been a case where the plumber did a temp repair, and upon return home owners says" looks good to me , I'll call you back if it leaks "


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

That reminds me the type of fixes we had to do years ago when as an apprentice I worked for a large university. This place had wild budget swings during the fiscal year so if you were past the 6 month point nothing got fixed right. We used to be forced to use screws and pieces of inner tube to fix pin wholes in condensate tanks with the idea that we would come back and do it right when the new budget came in. Problem was they spent the new budget on crazy stuff and we never went back until it was a full blown emergency. Crazy. Since that experience I learned it really doesn't cost more yo do it right the first time. I got a good education as an apprentice there and it wasn't only about plumbing.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Looks like it is going to a baseboard. I would like to think it was to keep the heat on until morning when the system could go down and bled later.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Probably before sharkbites LOL. Probably took longer than actually sweating a coupling.


----------

